# My few Paphs



## Greenorchid (Apr 19, 2008)

By now, they're really few...

I grow:

-Paphio bellatulum
-Paphio godefroyae var. leucochilum
-Paphio concolor
-Paphio michrantum
-Paphio delenatii
-Paphio sukhakulii
-Paphio Lippewunder
-Paphio exul
-Paphio lowii
-Paphio rotschildianum
-Paphio philippinense alba
-waiting for a Paphio armeniacum to come

-Phragmi Carol Kanzer
-Phragmi bessae (maybe var. dalessandroi)

That's all folk!


----------



## Candace (Apr 19, 2008)

Just so you're aware, the commonly used abbreviations are paph. and phrag.


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Candace, 
it's just 'cause in Italy we say Paphio and Phragmi


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2008)

That's a good spread of species and some of my favorites. What are your growing conditions?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 19, 2008)

Fantastico, Claudia!

Now get them to flower and send us more pictures! LOL

Is that phragmi or phragyou?


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to all 

@Rick: I live in this apartment from last October, so I don't konw exactly how the conditions will be all year round  
However, this winter i've had a little bit low temperature in the room, from 14 to 18 celsius (sorry i don't know the farheneit conversion). I've a fan who goes for 15 minuts every hour, and they seems to love it (according whit Lance Birk says ). Humidity is always around 70%. Lights, they're near a windows facing to ovest.
Some of them are quite young, like philippinense and rotschildianum, so i cannot even be sure they are what they tell to be (if i cannot see, i cannot believe ) And other like bellatulum, godefroyae, concolor and delenatii are with me from two months.... I hope i will do a good work with them 

@Greenpaph: thank guy  But you have to excuse me, i don't understand your question.....


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2008)

Greenorchid said:


> Thanks to all
> 
> @Greenpaph: thank guy  But you have to excuse me, i don't understand your question.....



Take it easy Claudia

I suppose that one could continue the joke by 
Is that phragmi or phragyou *or phraghim or phragus or phragthem* so a language-specific joke. 
Of course if I put it into international ( here german ) I could interprete as: fragmich fragdich fragihn

but definitely a joke

Jean


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

Ah, ok... I suspected it...:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 20, 2008)

Off to a good start Claudia! :clap:


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks goldenrose


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 20, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Take it easy Claudia
> 
> I suppose that one could continue the joke by
> Is that phragmi or phragyou *or phraghim or phragus or phragthem* so a language-specific joke.
> ...



Thanks for bailing me out, Jean! LOL


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2008)

Candace said:


> Just so you're aware, the commonly used abbreviations are paph. and phrag.



We are also very cheap and in a hurry here in the US.

Every time you type Paphio and Phragmi that's two extra letters! You wasted 28 letters in your first post!


Sorry Candace but couldn't help myself.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like a good start Claudia. 


Greenpaph said:


> Is that phragmi or phragyou?


Heh heh! :evil: Here we go!


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 29, 2008)

My new Paph  (I'm learning )

A gift from a friend, i don't know even its name (of the Paph, not of the friend) but i really like it 








Edit: and today is arrived also the Paph. armeniacum, damn, it's so young...


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice Picture!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2008)

Yep. good photo, nice gift!


----------



## Corbin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello from Georgia and Texas

Some of the people here tend to be jesters.


----------



## Greenorchid (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello Corbin


----------



## Greenorchid (May 10, 2008)

*Just arrived *:drool:

- Paphiopedilum vanda M. Pearman
- Phragmipedium caudatum var. wallisiii

Any suggestion will be welcome...


----------



## Greenorchid (May 11, 2008)

Today's addiction... finally i have my Phrag Schroderae!!!












But, sincerely, i'm in doubt.... don't you think that's most similar to a Calurum or to Sedenii?


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2008)

Looks nice whatever. I was going to compare them on Phragweb but there seem to be some issues w/ Smitty's website.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2008)

You might be right, Schroederae has longer petals -- at least any I've seen.


----------



## Greenorchid (May 12, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Some OB's members told me that it's surely a Calurum, so i think i'll go to change the label 

Glad you like it, whatever it is


----------



## Greenorchid (May 23, 2008)

Last addictions, just arrived...

- Phragmipedium caudatum var. giganteum
- Phragmipedium pearcei
- Paphiopedilum venustum alba


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

Addicted! 
BTW, I'm not sure I agree that's a Calurum. Did you look at photos on Phragweb?


----------



## Greenorchid (May 23, 2008)

Yes Eric, i've seen so many photos that my eyes are rolling.... but i can't understand in what sedenii e calurum are different....Do you think it's a sedenii, indeed?


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

When I was at Woodstream last weekend I was looking at a calurum and the lateral petals weren't so long. My system administrator's have set it up so Phragweb doesn't work here anymore, [I hate them so much I would strap them with their faces under the drains of the public urinals at Port Authority terminal! ], so I can't check.


----------



## Greenorchid (May 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> [I hate them so much I would strap them with their faces under the drains of the public urinals at Port Authority terminal! ].




:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

At the moment i have some problems with Phragweb, too.... They have changed the graphics, i think, and now when i go on ( omg, how can i explain it in english?) the link to the genus, a scroll bar menu appears, but when i go on it with the mouse , it disappears... 

Btw, Sedenii's pics on Phragweb, are very different one from another... someone seem to be almost a bessae hybrids...


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

I have same problem here but not w/ my neice's notebook computer. Hi Smitty!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (May 23, 2008)

Sorry, off topic from this thread.

I read here that people seem to have problems with my updated website. This is the first time I hear about it. I read things like disappearing menu's...
Of course I would like to try to solve the problem, so people willing to help me please send me an email explaining what problems you experience.
I also would like to know what OS and Internet browser you're using.
Please send email to me. DON'T reply to this message on the forum. I don't want to bother this nice forum with my problems.
Thanks.

Rob Zuiderwijk

Eric, Hi to you too...


----------



## Candace (May 23, 2008)

> Some OB's members told me that it's surely a Calurum, so i think i'll go to change the label



This is sort of a pet peeve of mine. Unless you know for sure what the plant is you really should put "probably a ------" or label it unknown. And changing tags based on guesses from people who don't specialize in slippers isn't the best idea. All this does is perpetuate the amount of mislabeled paphs and phrags going around.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, especially all the schlimii hybrids that look alike! oke:


----------



## Greenorchid (May 23, 2008)

You're right Candace, but the person who told me that it's a Calurum for sure seems to be a Phrag expert... at least for what i can see from a forum view, obviously...
Btw, i'm not going to change the label, since i'll be sure which Phrag i have exactly... for sure, is not a Schroderae.


----------



## Candace (May 23, 2008)

There are many experts all over these forums. Some really are and some are imaginary:>


----------



## Greenorchid (May 24, 2008)

eheheh you're right, again.

Now i go off topic for a while... if i would like to be SURE of which plant i have, how could i do? DNA testing? It's a possible way, or it's useless or too much expensive?


----------

